# Crystalline DNP 250mg per day. Please advise.



## Ammar

Hello,

This is my first time posting (I just registered).
I tried looking up what I'm searching for, but couldn't find my needs and questions exactly. So, I'm counting on you guys to help me please.

I am a 170cm male, weight is around 92kg (I know, I know, fat as fu*k). I was kinda fit(80kg, still I know, but it fitted me) back in good old days, fit and satisfied. Recently, have been partying ALOT and in the past 2 months I used to drink up to 5 days a week, so I gained some weight. 

Attached are pics of me in 2010 and 2015.

I haven't started DNP just yet. BUT, next week I am planning to do a cycle of 20 days of 250mg/day. Because I am a sales engineer (that means, my job isn't 100% of the time in the office) and I live in Dubai (which everyone knows, it's HELL here, nowadays it is around 30 C degrees), that's why I don't think 500mg a day is a good idea for me. So My questions are:

1. Can I really lose weight using 250mg/day for 20 days, or will it be a waste of time, energy and money? (how long should I take DNP do you suggest for a 250mg/day to lose a lota weight?)
2. What is the proper time to have the pills (work hours are from 8am to 6pm 6days a week)?
3. Is it really necessary to take anything alongside with 250mg DNP?
4. What to eat? please, I'm NOT asking about a diet program, just tell me how many times do I need to eat a day, and what are the proper things to eat and what to avoid?
5. Do I really need V8? or something else (can be found easily) might be a replacement?
6. I don't care about building up muscles, I just wanna lose that fat ugly belly of mine. Possible without training?

Again, sorry if my questions are repetitive. I just need to be very sure about my dose and cycle.

I will post an update daily once I start taking the DNP.

Thanks bodies.


----------



## Ammar

Oh I forgot a question.

As I told you, it is HELL here in UAE.

so, where to store the DNP, is refrigerator ok? room temp. might be 25 or so.


----------



## Iron1

Welcome to UGBB Ammar!




			
				Ammar said:
			
		

> 1. Can I really lose weight using 250mg/day for 20 days, or will it be a waste of time, energy and money? (how long should I take DNP do you suggest for a 250mg/day to lose a lota weight?)



Sure, but your diet needs to be on point also. You can't eat like crap and expect to lose anything. DNP typically tells YOU when you're done. 250mg isn't much but you might find the heat and lethargy that comes along with it might be unbearable after a certain point. Go by feel.



			
				Ammar said:
			
		

> 2. What is the proper time to have the pills (work hours are from 8am to 6pm 6days a week)?



That's up to you. Some take at night to avoid daytime heat increase, some dose in the morning for better sleep at night.
Experiment.



			
				Ammar said:
			
		

> 3. Is it really necessary to take anything alongside with 250mg DNP?



Water and electrolytes are essential imo since you sweat so much.



			
				Ammar said:
			
		

> 4. What to eat? please, I'm NOT asking about a diet program, just tell me how many times do I need to eat a day, and what are the proper things to eat and what to avoid?



Eat like you normally do. No need for a special DNP diet. Just know that carbs will increase the heat. Alcohol is a no-no since the risk of fatal dehydration increases significantly. 



			
				Ammar said:
			
		

> 5. Do I really need V8? or something else (can be found easily) might be a replacement?



There's no replacement for displacement, 454CI BBC baby! 



			
				Ammar said:
			
		

> 6. I don't care about building up muscles, I just wanna lose that fat ugly belly of mine. Possible without training?



It's possible to lose weight sure, but without muscle under there what are you looking to cut down to? Without lean mass underneath, winding up a smaller version of your pudgey self is very likely.


----------



## Ammar

Thank you very much. I will post each day the results or whatever I feel.
I will start next week Tuesday. (because friday is PARTY day this week  )


----------



## NbleSavage

x2 what Iron1 said, spot-on Mate.


----------



## PillarofBalance

No alcohol at all or any other rec drugs while on DNP. You risk side effects such as DEATH when you mix dnp with alcohol and drugs.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Please tell me if I have this correctly:

So the partying is what helped make you fat. You want to cut weight on DNP without training or lifting which helps prevent further catabolism of lean body mass. You don't want a diet yet you ask for a diet. You want to run DNP in arguably some of the most brutal conditions on earth. And you're holding off on running DNP bc Friday is party day THIS WEEK. 

When's party day next week? Did you ever think to stop or cut back on the partying instead of DNP? How about lifting and dieting? I am Lebanese and have been there as well as most countries in the Middle East. 90 and 100 deg weather and DNP don't mix so well.

You shouldn't go anywhere near DNP in my opinion. You are a statistic waiting to happen.


----------



## wabbitt

You mean DNP isn't a party drug?


----------



## Ammar

Thanks habibi for your reply. I am planning on cutting off alcohol and partying (of course) and start eating moderately, as for exercising I might do a little -at home- exercising.  thanks for passing by.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Ammar said:


> Thanks habibi for your reply. I am planning on cutting off alcohol and partying (of course) and start eating moderately, as for exercising I might do a little -at home- exercising.  thanks for passing by.



Shookran Ammar. Kifuk? All I am saying is do not take DNP so lightly. It can kill you if you don't respect it.


----------



## Ammar

habibi ana tamam shukran, U?
Yeah thanks for the advice bro, sure I will do my best not to die


----------



## Ammar

Hello again everybody. 
So, as I planned, I started last Tuesday, took 1 pill/day for 4 days, then upped the dose, now I'm taking 2 pills day (today is the 3rd day for the 2 pills/day). I am maintaining a better diet, and I started to feel hot, and sweaty. This is my whole plan. 



> Day No.      Date          Day           Total in Blood     No. of PILLS(250mg)
> Day- 1	28-Apr	Tuesday	        250	                1
> Day- 2	29-Apr	Wednesday	407.4901312	1
> Day- 3	30-Apr	Thursday	        506.702697	1
> Day- 4	1-May	Friday	        569.202697	1
> Day- 5	2-May	Saturday	        858.5752298	2
> Day- 6	3-May	Sunday	        1040.868502	2
> Day- 7	4-May	Monday	        1155.706068	2
> Day- 8	5-May	Tuesday	        1228.049201	2
> Day- 9	6-May	Wednesday	1273.62252	2
> Day- 10	7-May	Thursday	        1302.331911	2
> Day- 11	8-May	Friday	        1320.417694	2
> Day- 12	9-May	Saturday	        1331.811024	2
> Day- 13	10-May	Sunday	        1338.988372	2
> Day- 14	11-May	Monday	        1343.509818	2
> Day- 15	12-May	Tuesday	        1346.35815	2
> Day- 16	13-May	Wednesday	1348.152487	2
> Day- 17	14-May	Thursday	        1349.282848	2
> Day- 18	15-May	Friday	        1349.994931	2
> Day- 19	16-May	Saturday	        1350.443516	2
> Day- 20	17-May	Sunday	        1350.726106	2
> Day- 21	18-May	Monday	        1350.904127	2
> Day- 22	19-May	Tuesday	        1351.016273	2



My question: Is it too long? Should I take something for t3 or electroyts or whatever? or is it safe?


----------



## Pinkbear

Why are some many people taking dnp? 
That shit is nasty! 
Watched my buddy pouring sweat just talking to me. he said at one point almost thought he was gunna have to be hospitalized for dehydration. 

made MM get a nasty rash. ****ing herpies.

That chick who recently died. Now given she took way to much but still she died ... 

My advice get a nutrisionist.
how about just learning how to eat before putting your body threw that shit.

Pm spongy


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Pinkbear said:


> Why are some many people taking dnp?
> That shit is nasty!
> Watched my buddy pouring sweat just talking to me. he said at one point almost thought he was gunna have to be hospitalized for dehydration.
> 
> made MM get a nasty rash. ****ing herpies.
> 
> That chick who recently died. Now given she took way to much but still she died ...
> 
> My advice get a nutrisionist.
> how about just learning how to eat before putting your body threw that shit.
> 
> Pm spongy



Nothing wrong with hiring Spongy or working on your diet but dietary interventions, with the exception of maybe starvation diets, cannot give you the results DNP does in as fast a time. Also not everyone gets those sides on DNP. I'm running it now and bumped my dosage to 1g a day. Day 3 of that and besides night sweats, yellow piss, and some occasional heat spells I'm doing fine.


----------



## Pinkbear

Doc I still don't approve 
I'm not mad.....I'm  dissapointed


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Pinkbear said:


> Doc I still don't approve
> I'm not mad.....I'm  dissapointed



#TeamNatty????


----------



## Pinkbear

#teamnatty


----------



## Beefcake

So what's your bodyfat % and BMI?  What type of diet are you going on?  Low carb?  Why not try T3 and clen or the keto diet first?


----------



## MS1605

Ammar said:


> Hello again everybody.
> So, as I planned, I started last Tuesday, took 1 pill/day for 4 days, then upped the dose, now I'm taking 2 pills day (today is the 3rd day for the 2 pills/day). I am maintaining a better diet, and I started to feel hot, and sweaty. This is my whole plan.
> 
> 
> 
> My question: Is it too long? Should I take something for t3 or electroyts or whatever? or is it safe?



Not too long at all. Taking 250mg of DNP a day is about as safe as walking across a busy street. Which means your fine... 



Pinkbear said:


> Why are some many people taking dnp?



Because its the single greatest drug ever created for losing fat. Stupid ****ing question. 



Pinkbear said:


> That chick who recently died. Now given she took way to much but still she died ...



Yea, that one chick died from too much aspirin too, shouldn't take them either. Oh wait...

That one kid died from drinking too much water, shouldn't drink water either. Oh wait...




DocDePanda187123 said:


> Nothing wrong with hiring Spongy or working on your diet but dietary interventions, with the exception of maybe starvation diets, cannot give you the results DNP does in as fast a time. Also not everyone gets those sides on DNP. I'm running it now and bumped my dosage to 1g a day. Day 3 of that and besides night sweats, yellow piss, and some occasional heat spells I'm doing fine.




Its funny how when I made mention about running DNP at a gram a few months back maintenance fag, I mean man, was all over me calling me a child, a troll and a lier. Saying I would be long dead if I did that. You say it and no one says shit. 



Here is the deal, OP. 90% of the advice you get on DNP is most likely going to be bullshit. "Like er muh Gawd, ur tootally going to die!!!" Dont be ****ing stupid. it can kill you JUST as easy as aspirin will will you if you take a lethal dose. Dont take 2 grams at once and pray for the best. 

If I was you, I would run 250mg a day with a combination of Intermittent fasting and Keto. No, you wont go hypo by doing keto and taking DNP. If someone tells you that, kick em in the dick. I would do at least 30 minutes of cardio in the morning, 7 days a week, fasted of course since you are doing IM. Longer if you have the time. I do it for an hour. Then tryto get in at least 3-4 weight training sessions a week with a little lighter weight and higher rep range. you will shed pounds. 

Do this until you are down to the weight you want. You can run this indefinitely UNLESS you start getting tingling or pain in your hands or feet. If this happens, stop use immediately because it is early signs of peripheral neuropathy which is a rare side effect of DNP use and usually goes away as long as you stop using at the first signs.


----------



## ToolSteel

250mg of aspirin is 250mg. 

250mg of dnp is hopefully something close to 250mg. 

That's the difference. You **** up, you're dead.


----------



## Pinkbear

MS1605 said:


> Not too long at all. Taking 250mg of DNP a day is about as safe as walking across a busy street. Which means your fine...
> 
> 
> 
> Because its the single greatest drug ever created for losing fat. Stupid ****ing question.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that one chick died from too much aspirin too, shouldn't take them either. Oh wait...
> 
> That one kid died from drinking too much water, shouldn't drink water either. Oh wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its funny how when I made mention about running DNP at a gram a few months back maintenance fag, I mean man, was all over me calling me a child, a troll and a lier. Saying I would be long dead if I did that. You say it and no one says shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the deal, OP. 90% of the advice you get on DNP is most likely going to be bullshit. "Like er muh Gawd, ur tootally going to die!!!" Dont be ****ing stupid. it can kill you JUST as easy as aspirin will will you if you take a lethal dose. Dont take 2 grams at once and pray for the best.
> 
> If I was you, I would run 250mg a day with a combination of Intermittent fasting and Keto. No, you wont go hypo by doing keto and taking DNP. If someone tells you that, kick em in the dick. I would do at least 30 minutes of cardio in the morning, 7 days a week, fasted of course since you are doing IM. Longer if you have the time. I do it for an hour. Then tryto get in at least 3-4 weight training sessions a week with a little lighter weight and higher rep range. you will shed pounds.
> 
> Do this until you are down to the weight you want. You can run this indefinitely UNLESS you start getting tingling or pain in your hands or feet. If this happens, stop use immediately because it is early signs of peripheral neuropathy which is a rare side effect of DNP use and usually goes away as long as you stop using at the first signs.



Ok there's a difference between taking 1-2 pills to many vs taking ****ing 20-30 asprins.

I was only encourging that the person trys just Maybe looking at their diet or adding some cardio. 

Dnp  isn't something to be played around with. But why should I care about you ****s. Go ahead...give him the fish instead of teaching him to fish


----------



## MS1605

ToolSteel said:


> 250mg of aspirin is 250mg.
> 
> 250mg of dnp is hopefully something close to 250mg.
> 
> That's the difference. You **** up, you're dead.



Again, this is where a LITTLE bit of brains comes in. 

If you are taking aspirin for 2 weeks straight and EVERY time you take one, they are the size of a pea. You go to take one today and what do you know, this aspirin is the size of a grape. What do you do? You say to yourself, "man, this one is 6 times the size, I better toss it in the garbage and grab another one that is the same size as the other 14 I have taken."

Same thing with DNP. if all your caps are half full with powder for 2 weeks then today you grab one and the top isn't even all the way closed because its busting at the seam with powder, DONT ****ING TAKE IT! toss it out and take another cap. 

YOU CAN NOT FIT A LETHAL DOSE OF DNP IN 1 CAP!

One ****ing cap, even exploding at the seam, is not going to kill you. Im NOT saying be reckless and/or stupid but for Christ sake, people talk about DNP like taking .5 MG over what you should be taking is going to kill you. 

A TINY bit of common sense goes a long way...


----------



## MS1605

Pinkbear said:


> Ok there's a difference between taking 1-2 pills to many vs taking ****ing 20-30 asprins.



Bullshit.

Period.

1 or 2 caps will not kill you. I have taken upwards of 1.5 grams a day for a week and Ausybuilt, a very highly respected member of another board I believe said has done 2 grams a day. 

1 or 2, 250mg caps is not going to kill you.  A 230lb grown man could accidentally take double the dose for the day (3-4 caps) and will most likely be fine. Stop putting false information out there.


----------



## Ammar

Beefcake said:


> So what's your bodyfat % and BMI?  What type of diet are you going on?  Low carb?  Why not try T3 and clen or the keto diet first?


Low carb diet, I dont know my body fat % but I can till not less than 20%.
So, I will get T3.


----------



## ToolSteel

Here's what I don't get: The guy clearly is looking for a shortcut, and doesn't want to put the work into diet and training. If someone came in here with that same attitude towards gear, you all would tell them to eat shit and build a base first. 
But someone comes in here with that plan towards dnp, which regardless of the "safeness", is clearly more potentially dangerous than gear or even slin, and your response is "go ahead bro, you'll be fine"

Wtf. Seriously.


----------



## MS1605

Again, Bullshit.


How many people work out to their natural limits before they start taking gear? ****ing none of them. Everyone jumps on long before they reach there natty limit. 

EVERYONE is looking for the fastest way to do things. Lose weight, gain muscle, get smarter, move up the corporate latter, etc. Who sets their mind on a goal and goes "I want to do this the slowest ****ing way possible..." No one. 


Yes, seriously.


----------



## MS1605

Op, Dont even look at DNP, you will instantly die. Its that dangerous. While you are at it, dont drive in a car, dont fly, dont come to the south sides of chicago and uhh, pretty much dont leave your house.


----------



## MS1605

Tool, Just an FYI, im not trying to purposely be a dick to you, Bro. Just so sick of people demonizing DNP like if you even touch it your going to die. Yea its dangerous stuff if you are not smart with it but we do lots of stuff every day that is dangerous. I drive 80MPH on 3 of the busiest expressways in the Chicago land area every day. Thats dangerous as **** but no one is running around telling people not to drive. 

I look at it like reefer madness back in the day. I would rather people have REAL information on the drug so people can make smart decisions. instead all I read is a lot of bullshit bro science. 

So no personal disrespect to you.


----------



## Pinkbear

Ms1605....
Want a tissue 
or you gunna keep crying


----------



## ToolSteel

I never said it cannot be run with some level of safety. But you really think this guy has the know how?

Sounds like we got #team3cc on the board.


----------



## Ammar

Ok so here is my experience with DNP.

Weight is 92KG.
28th-April, 250mg @ 8am.
Nothing special.
29th-April, 250mg @ 8am.
Nothing special.
30th-April, 250mg @ 8am.
Nothing special.
1st-May, 250mg @ 8am.
Nothing special.
2nd-May, 250mg @ 8am & 250 @8pm.
Kinda hot, nothing special.
3rd-May, 250mg @ 8am & 250 @8pm.
Hot, sweaty, dry, I drank  water, sweaty nights.
4th-May, 250mg @ 8am & 250 @8pm.
Hot, sweaty, dry, I drank a lot of water, very sweaty nights.
5th-May, 250mg @ 8am & 250 @8pm. *HELL*
Hot, sweaty, dry, I drank a lot of water, oral temperature @ 8pm raised SUDDENLY to 39.5C (drank water a lot -6 liters-, I wasn't dizzy nor was I tired, I was cold from the outside, hot from the inside, just like fever and I think it was fever, cause I had a little runny nose).
6th-May, 250mg @ 8am only. *Weight dropped to 88.5kg*
Hot, sweaty, dry, I drank a lot of water -8 liters-, temperature was ok at noon and after noon, till it was 8pm, ****ing hell on earth, it raised up to 40C.
AGAIN, I had minor headache and no serious physical tiredness whatsoever, when I cough I felt my head was exploding.
@1pm & 6pm & 12pm took 3 pills of 400mg ibuprofen, and started drinking 2 liters of electrolytes, temprature dropped at 10pm to 38C. (btw, small rashes started to appear on my arms, they were warm but not itchy)
7th-May, *OFF OF DNP*.
1 pill 400mg ibuprofen @ 1pm, temperature was cool (37.5C), at 8pm it ****ing hit me again (39C) so I took 800mg ibuprofen it went down in an hour, AGAIN it hit me @ 1am (38.5C) took 400mg ibuprofen, waited and hour and temperature kept raising till 38.7C, I threw ibuprofen away and took a cool bath and set some ice in cloth on my forehead, chest and under my armpit, temp dropped to 38C. just to be clear, that day I drank almost -8 liters, 2 of them are electrolytes-, temperature did not really **** me up, it is just annoying, couldn't sweat this day and the  day before till my temp. dropped to 38. Rashes was spread to my legs, again not itchy.
8th-May, no DNP.
temp. was ok at noon (36.5C) AGAIN it hit me at @ 8pm but not that much like before (37.8C), didn't take ibuprofen at all, just little ice on my forehead and it went away.
But that day @12pm I decided to take anti-allergy pills, 5mg of desloratadine. at night rashes began to fade away. Drank 6 to 8 liters of water 2liters were electrolytes.
9th-May, no DNP.
temp. was stable the whole day around (36.8 and 37.4). @12pm took 5mg of desloratadine. rashes are almost gone. Drank 6 to 8 liters of water 2 liters were electrolytes.
10th-May,no DNP.
No temp. issues, rashed completely faded away, again, too much water and electrolytes.
11th-May, 250mg @ 8am & 250mg @ 8pm. *Weight dropped to 87.5kg before I went to bed*
Nothing Special happened, no sweat no heat nothing at all, drank 3-4 liters 2liters were electrolytes.
12th-May, 250mg @ 8am & 250mg @ 8pm.
No sweat no heat, drank 6-7 liters 2 liters were electrolytes. red itchy arms and legs, not rashes, just very red skin. one eye hurt me, I think it is dry.
13th-May, 250mg @ 8am & 250mg @ 8pm. *HOW THE **** IS MY WEIGHT 92.5Kg, water retention? *
at 10 am, the worst thing happened in my unlucky cycle, minor eye pain AAAAND a ****ing tingling palms, not so painful, but if I carried a bottle of water for example and then put it back on the table, I feel tingling. Also, VERY red itchy arms. @ 6pm, red arms were no more, all the redness and itchiness dropped to my legs, and tingling also started to be felt in my feet. So, now @ 9pm, I have VERY red VERY itchy legs, tingling palms and feet, I took a 2 drops in my -dry- eye. Took a cool shower and that's it, I decided to ditch DNP atm .
Today- No DNP.
I took a drop in my stupid eye just in case, it isn't hurting, but just in case.
No red itchy arms at all, a little itchy a little red legs. But tingling palms and feet are bad, not as bad as yesterday, no serious pain, just ****ing weird.

I will let you know what happens in a week, hopefully tingling will be no more.
A question though, the whole cycle, I was low on carbs, but did I gain that weight? Do you think its because of water? Will I at least lose that weight after this experience?


----------



## ToolSteel

Hey look you're still alive. Slightly surprised.


----------



## Ammar

Hello, brother I dunno why u keep acting like this. I am aware of all the sides before I even started, and to be honest I have never ever considered 1% chance of death. All sides are avoidable and not that a big of a deal. As soon as I felt danger (not death at all, danger like fever or numbness) I immediately stopped, it has been reported 1000 times and no one ever died of these sides, usually stupid ppl die because of overdose or over workout or drinking alcohol or whatever stupid reason they were aware it would kill'em, Thanks anyways.


----------



## ToolSteel

I act that way because you're nothing but a shortcutter with zero interest in putting forth any actual effort.


----------



## Ammar

Yeah, i just did a diet and a dnp cycle. So what if I chose to do a shortcut? Why are you upset bro?
Which a lota ppl do, what's it to u anyways?


----------



## ToolSteel

The same reason we hate synthol users. 

You wouldn't understand.


----------



## Ammar

I don't care. Just, either support or read and leave, no need to be a dck. Thanks


----------



## Ammar

Today , i am 85.5kg.so, i totally lost 6.5 kg in 2 weeks cycle.


----------



## AliMohdAyman

Hey Ammar I've been looking for DNP here for ages, where did you get it from please


----------



## Bigmike

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Please tell me if I have this correctly:
> 
> So the partying is what helped make you fat. You want to cut weight on DNP without training or lifting which helps prevent further catabolism of lean body mass. You don't want a diet yet you ask for a diet. You want to run DNP in arguably some of the most brutal conditions on earth. And you're holding off on running DNP bc Friday is party day THIS WEEK.
> 
> When's party day next week? Did you ever think to stop or cut back on the partying instead of DNP? How about lifting and dieting? I am Lebanese and have been there as well as most countries in the Middle East. 90 and 100 deg weather and DNP don't mix so well.
> 
> You shouldn't go anywhere near DNP in my opinion. You are a statistic waiting to happen.



Lebanese pride! Now I know why you communicate effectively and exude honor ;-) lol


----------



## yamivegeta

So you started taking 500mg and that eventually fked u up and got PN. You should have just went on with the 250/day dose and you probably would have been alright.


----------

